# American Arrow, made in Germany



## eagle396 (Apr 6, 2009)

I found this one today. It is an American Arrow made in Germany. I was told it was bought new for around $300 sometime in 73 or 74. I have no idea how true that is. It is a 23" frame with a 34" stand over height. I checked it over and it looks original except for the tires. The only thing I could find that it needed was the rear wheel had several very loose spokes. I took care of that utilizing my new truing stand. 

I want to sell this and will post it on Craigslist, what do you think is a good price to start with? I also have a yellow one that I have not checked over yet. I think it is older, but not sure. That one has steel wheels, I think, and the wheels have big wing nuts holding them on. Must have been an early quick release system. The unique thing I noticed is a cool quick release lever on the brake cables. Flip a lever and it puts slack in the brake cable so the calipers open enough to remove the wheel. It has them front and rear. Would this one be worth any more?

Here is what they have- some things were hard to make out, but as close I got as close as I can.

Blue Bike;

Brakes- Weinmann 610
Shimano Hubs
Alloy wheels, Einmann, made in Belgium. There is a circle or a C around the first letters, could it be Ceinmann?
Dérailleurs- Campagnlo front & Rear
Skewer releases
Saddle, no name, plastic underneath

Yellow Bike;

Brakes, Dura Ace Shimano
Dérailleur, front- GTO Thunderbird, Rear- GTO Eagle
Wheels, Rigid made in France. Look to be steel with knurling on the edges where the brakes touch.
Large wing-nut releases
Saddle, Coureur


Both have Shimano Finger Tip shifters. One has a piece missing and it looks like at least one has a crack in the washer under the tension nut, the part that says Shimano.

I am still guessing that the yellow one is older. I am sure I could find the serial numbers, but I have not been able to find much info on these bikes, let alone a place to look up the serial numbers.

I listed the blue one for $75.00 just to see if I get any response. Nothing yet. I will go lower if I need to. I didn't want to go low and find out they might be worth something. I have zero into both of them, so even $25 would be something. Depending on what you guys have to say, I will have to clean up the yellow one, and a yellow Le Tour that looks very similar, and post them too.

Thanks for all the help.
Mike

http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt249/michaelscycles/102_2724.jpg

http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt249/michaelscycles/102_2726.jpg

http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt249/michaelscycles/102_2725.jpg


----------



## eagle396 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sold both of them.

What is going on around here? The place really seams dead lately.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 7, 2009)

I use this forum for road bike stuff;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=181&daysprune=1
The CABE is the forum I use for older american stuff.


----------

